# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ประมูล เหรียญ รุ่น 2 เนื้อทองแดงนิยม สร้างน้อย สมเด็จพระญาณสังวร สมเด็จพระสังฆราช วัดบวรฯ ปี29

## bbmanham

*รุ่น 2 เนื้อทองแดงนิยม สร้างน้อย สมเด็จพระญาณสังวร สมเด็จพระสังฆราช วัดบวรฯ ปี29* 
 
 *399 เพิ่มครั้งละ 10*
 *19 พ.ย 56  22.30 น*
 *30 .-*

----------


## Import

450 บาทครับ

----------


## bbmanham

*ปิดให้คุณ   Import  ครับ*

----------


## Import

> *ปิดให้คุณ   Import  ครับ*


รับทราบครับ เดี๋ยวโอนให้แล้วจะ PM ไปแจ้งครับ

----------

